# [Excel] Tabellenblatt-Beschriftung ausblenden



## MAN (2. September 2004)

Hallo,

wie kann ich denn die Tabellenblatt-Beschriftungen unten links ausblenden, so dass der User nicht mehr von alleine zwischen den Tabellenblätter hin- und herspringen kann?

Wollte es so machen, dass die Navigierung mittels Buttons (und bisserl VBA-Code) passiert.

Jedoch soll der User eben nicht noch selbst Navigieren, also zum Beispiel von Tabellenblatt 1 auf 3 und dabei die 2 überspringen.

Geht das überhaupt?


mfG,
MAN


----------



## Frenchmann (3. September 2004)

moin auch ,


 unter extra / Option / Ansicht den Hacken bei Blattregisterkarten rausnehmen. 

Gruss 

French


----------



## MAN (3. September 2004)

Cool! Genau das was ich wollte: diese Option nämlich nur für die aktuelle xls-Datei.

Vielen, vielen Dank!


mfG,
MAN


----------

